# Friday, Friday - Tgif



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

This
































until this










came back from the doctor - now fit and well























Thank you


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

This is still hogging the wrist time:










Thanks and have a great weekend

deano


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Working nights so the Night Duty watch









*Glycine Incursore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Polerouier today


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

This arrived this week courtesy of Jot so:-










Well chuffed with it. Thanks Jot









Good weekend one and all,

Cheers Maseman


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I think this again, the Schauer Kubus is quite the bracelet!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good combination Colin









Glad you like the CWC Maseman







and Bill love that UG









I have a Bling SOXPlus on this morning


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That bracelet is really nice Col









The RLT24 for me today....


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

This friday seems RLT day.....










(probs with my ftp site so picture may appear later...)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Love the Universal Geneve also - would that have the micro-rotor movement in it?

I'm wearing this 'un today


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Like a bad rash this watch 










Toby


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Tutima today,tonight?

John,you seem to be always wearing a Breitbling









Anything you want to share 

Martin


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

*BEAUTIFUL* watches today - I wouldn't mind owning each and every one of them









I got this one in the mail yesterday - a TIMEX LED in great condition. Does not appear to have ever been used at all







Thought I'd wear it just for fun today.










Here's the sellers pic of it, working ( it's hard to take a "working" pic of these - when you push the right button, the time only shows for a few seconds...














)










Knut


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This, for now!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Just received my new *Sinn 103 ST *so that's what I'll be wearing for the forseeable future


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Riseman. A favourite.

D.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Ricster said:


> Just received my new *Sinn 103 ST *so that's what I'll be wearing for the forseeable future


I bet you will, very nice!


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Ricster said:


> Just received my new *Sinn 103 ST *so that's what I'll be wearing for the forseeable future


Nice







. Did you get it from Neil  by any chance?

Toby


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

deano42 said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is still hogging the wrist time:
> 
> ...


I like that Deano







- what is it ?

Maseman

Oh look - I've made the 100 post mark !!!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Wearing this, and got a BIG SHOCK HORROR this morning ... it was dead right by my RLT29 when I put it on, but when I compared it with the time on my PC clock it appeared to have lost 29 secs in just a couple of hours. Then, as I watched, the PC clock suddenly resynchronised itself with the atomic clock link and shot back by half a minute, and lo and behold, my trusty RLT11 is spot on again!

The moral is: never put unquestioning trust these new fangled electronic gizmos - a mechanical movement is usually more reliable. Phew!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Ironpants said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT GMT on a Banda alligator strap today:










Cheers


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

031 on Bond NATO today.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Maseman said:


> I like that Deano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I so glad you asked, I've been wondering what it is as well, congrats on the century









So the postie delivered this this morning and boy am I chuffed










Andy


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Rayla for me today. Not an expensive watch, but extremely good value for money IMHO. I'm very pleased with it.










Picture lifted off the net as my photography is crap.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

This earlier:










This now


















This later when I take the jam jar for its MOT


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

dapper said:


> RLT GMT on a Banda alligator strap today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very smart................shows the GMT really well.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Stowa Marine on pigskin right now.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Keeping it RLT:


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This for the afternoon.. handwound










Thats how I feel abracelet should be made


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Roger said:


> This for the afternoon.. handwound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roger,

Still looking superb,i quite agree after frigging about with pins in a bracelet from another German Watchmaker the Sinn alan key system is the dogs dangly bits.

Martin


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Bareges said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > RLT GMT on a Banda alligator strap today:
> ...


Thanks, Charles. I think so too


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

*RLT69er*


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Griff said:


>


*WOW!!!* What a beauty!









Knut

( drooling... )


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Got off work early







, Wife at work and kids at Boot Camp - an hour of uninterupted surfing.

And wearing this Citizen Nighthawk










Have a great weekend

Derek


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

LuvWatch said:


> Got off work early
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cracking picture Derek, glad you're enjoying the 'Nighthawk'


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Been with this all day


















But off out for beers in a bit, so will change to this


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As usual cracking watches on display today guys









Anyway I wore this while I was sleeping after my night shift









*Citizen Blue Eagle,NH6600-54FB,21J Miyota 8200 Series*










Changed over to this when I got up









*Zeno BuShips USN Canteen Diver, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels*










Which for some reason got joined by this an hour later









*Services Marine, Made In Leicester, England.*


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Been away for a couple of days at a wedding so have been wearing this:










Got home half an hour ago and switched to this:










(Paul - like that Limes!)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just got in from work about an hour ago, my trusty RLT4 is back from Brid'! It wanted to go back and see it's daddy







so I sent it on a little holiday







Now back where it belongs , on my wrist!









(in reality I (all thumbs that I am) was rather hasty in winding it one morning for a quick set and go and I snapped the stem! Roy kindly replaced the stem (and a new crown I guess cos christ knows how he'd have got the broken stem end out of the old one







) and whilst he had it he engraved the buckle as well)


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nice watches guys!

Me, a late 30's Cyma 18K, 37mm wide redialed manual


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Maseman said:


> deano42 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


Hi Maseman

Its a MMT Blackwater by Bill Yao. I will send you some details...

Thanks

deano


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

That old ad is seriously cool and well done PG









Very well done Paul, love it.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

MM44mm


















Jacob


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This arrived yesterday, all the way from Gibraltar...

Still in the honeymoon period - tried a dozen straps today.

I love it!



Thanks, Xantiagib.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

chris l said:


> This arrived yesterday, all the way from Gibraltar...
> 
> Still in the honeymoon period - tried a dozen straps today.
> 
> ...


'Tis nice...............


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

That ad is great, Paul, nice one!


----------

